

Ask HN: What is the Best Method of finding a Co-Founder? - phereford

I have just started prototyping out my initial MVP after gathering user stories. While I have what it takes to do some solid coding, my UI/UX experience is lacking. What is the best way to find a local UI/UX person that is looking to jump on board with a startup for sweat equity?<p>I have attended various events and talked to several people but haven't really found what I am looking for just yet. Are there avenues of recruitment that people have had great success with?<p>Thanks!
======
rajdesai225
Finding a business partner (co founder) is just like finding a life partner.
You have to start out with a business date and see if you can take the
relationship to the next level. Running a business is all about conviction and
hard work. You will go through lots and lots of ups and downs and for better
or worst your business partner will be there to share your burden. You should
try to get a co-founder with skill-set that is different from yours. So, if
you are a coder, try to bring someone who is great at sales and marketing
especially with user acquisition experience. Two hackers are good but
diversity in co-founder is even better! Especially, if you can get someone
with user acquisition experience upfront, it will make all the difference.
Building some thing that every one wants is the hardest thing to do so in a
team try having one person focused on building the product and the second
person on bringing users to test it.

------
curenote
I'm curious as to what these "hackfests" you refer to are. Are they meetups
from meetup.com in your area? I'm in a similar situation, a UI designer
looking for a developer co-founder and haven't found any luck either.

~~~
phereford
Yep. In most areas, there are Hackfests where developers of a particular
language get together and just code.

In Boston, there are tons of hackfests, and various other entrepreneurial
events that can help anyone find a co-founder, I just haven't had any luck yet
;)

------
bnorton
How about the people that don't like or dont have time for said hackfests, how
else would one meet someone like this?

I feel that hackfests/days are not really all that enjoyable but am just as
likely to be prime co-founder material...

~~~
phereford
There should be non hackfest events that you should be going to if you are
interested in startups (i.e. networking events, tweetups, etc).

I don't have much free time on my hands either, but I am still actively going
to these events because its how you meet people interested in startups.

------
ig1
Hackdays, best way to find someone you gel with is to build something with
them

~~~
phereford
Thats honestly what I figured. I have been going to hackfests (every 1st
tuesday) for the past 2 months. No luck yet, but I guess I'll keep at it.

Thanks!

~~~
ig1
Hackdays and Hackfests aren't really the same things.

Hackdays typically are much longer events running over 1.5-2.5 days where you
generally build something from scratch.

There are even some focused specifically on people who want to build startups
(StartupWeeekend and Launch48 being the main two).

------
hyuuu
I am working on a tool that addresses your problem, quite exactly. Perhaps we
can chat? Contact me at wahyu at picocrew dot com

------
tonyjwang
www.founderdating.com

~~~
phereford
I applied. I am not getting my hopes up for this, but the design makes it feel
promising ;)

